
InterTubes: A Study of the US Long-Haul Fiber-Optic Infrastructure [pdf] - gvb
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~pb/tubes_final.pdf
======
JTon
Very interesting study. I don't see any mention of the use of optical
protection switching to mitigate the risk of a single fiber cut. Recent
advancements in DSP have made it possible to optically protect a link over
hundreds (and sometimes thousands) of kilometers. Assuming the provider has
diverse infrastructure (paths) available.

~~~
erentz
Physical layer protection has mostly gone out of favor due to its
inefficiencies. Resiliency is handled well by higher layers (IP/MPLS). Still
understanding shared risk at the physical layer is important to the
configuration of protection schemes at those higher layers.

